# Males vs. Females as pets (?)



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

[iGood morning, everyone.
Last night I was brousing at PetCo and saw the most adorable long-haired gray & white male mouse. Tiny little thing. I feel that I should run back there after work today to snatch the little guy up before he becomes snake food! Now, I've never owned a MALE mouse (or rat for that matter); I only have 7 females. Housing is not an issue as I have at least 2 empty tanks at home just for him. 
My question is simply: Do single males tame easily and make good pets? My girls are still skittish when I try to pick them up - would I have a better chance with little Nickolas 
(yes, I've already named him :roll: )?
I look forward to your answers!

Thank you :thanks


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Pretty much same as females. But because males are usually alone they can be very take with human interaction. Watch out they stink more than females XD


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

Ha! Yuck. Well, I'm hoping that by only having one single boy in the tank that it won't be too terrible. If I make several daily efforts at comforting him (with treats) then tiny Nickolas should learn to trust me very easily.
Thank you!


----------



## jturner (Apr 13, 2014)

I have never had a female as a pet, but my male mouse, Schtunkie, is a sweetie. I've had him for two years. He's very tame, likes his cheeks rubbed, and is a Cheerio junkie. Yes, he is smelly; hence his full name "Furschtunka". I have a routine that controls the odor. I put Marshall's "Goodbye Odor" for small pets in his drinking water. I clean the cage every other day and wipe it down with"Nature's Miracle Cage Wipes", including the toys and his wheel. I use aspen shavings for bedding. A few times a year, I put Schtunkie in his travel cage and soak his regular cage and everything overnight in a solution of water and white vinegar, then rinse really well. I also have an air purifier in the room where he lives. He really stank when I first got him but since using the cleaning routine, there is no odor. Bless you for rescuing the little dude and good luck!
jturner


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips! I'm a big fan of the Nature's Miracle products.


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

As far as i can tell my male mice likes being with me a lot more than my doe, it all boils down to their temperament I'd say. Keep in mind do, they do smell!


----------



## Love'demMeeces (Mar 26, 2014)

_Hello, folks.
Just thought I'd follow up with you about rescuing little Nicholas.
Well.....no Nicholas. By the time I went back to Petco he'd been sold.  
However, I ended up taking home 2 beautiful females! My favorite is a long-haired white w/grey (looks just like Nicholas' sister), and the other is a satin white w/black spots including a black patch over one eye. Tiny girls. Anyway, I set up my 10 gallon tank for them & watched them play for hours! I just might name them Madonna & Poker Face. Happy :clap 

So that is the end of my mice-saving adventure.
Have a wonderful day._


----------

